

DIY undergraduate Comp. Science degree - aitoehigie

I have an undergraduate degree in pure and applied physics and I am a startup founder. I have always felt that there are huge gaps in what I know about comp science and dont really have a solid background in it. i would like to know where I can do a self paced DIY undergraduate Comp. Science degree?
======
chopsueyar
Do you want an actual degree or simply the knowledge that comes from a
computer science education?

This may be helpful: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/)

~~~
slantyyz
There's also a lot of good material in iTunes University.

